# My minivan broke down :(



## spit.fire (Jan 3, 2011)

Right need a dodge dealership

So I came home witn this


----------



## onefishtwofish (Apr 21, 2010)

my, they worked miracles........looks just like new.........................good for you


----------



## SeaHorse_Fanatic (Apr 22, 2010)

Is this like the mythical "elephant graveyard" kinda thing?


----------



## spit.fire (Jan 3, 2011)

Haha ya I wanted a dodge dart but decided another minivan was way more practical with kids


----------



## Claudia (Apr 21, 2010)

Looks nice


----------



## Vancitycam (Oct 23, 2012)

The van looks nice its the responsible choice, i would have just let the kids walk its good for them haha kidding.


----------



## SeaHorse_Fanatic (Apr 22, 2010)

I'm still a huge fan of my Honda CRV. My mom bought a hybrid Highland SUV last year for those times we need to seat 7 people. Most of the time I drive four or less people in my vehicle throughout the week so a mini-van would not be as practical for me. Your's looks like a keeper though.


----------



## April (Apr 21, 2010)

Dodge ram is a nice van. We have one just like that. Grand caravan. Well my other half does as he needs it for his paintings. 
His is white also. He has th backup camera.


----------



## tony1928 (Apr 22, 2010)

I had a Caravan rental when I was in Orlando. This thing had DVD screens and was lit up inside on the roof like a nightclub. I kid you not. Pretty awesome with the kids for like a $40 per day rental.


----------



## 77_Bus_Girl (Dec 30, 2012)

Minivans really are awesome once you get past the so-called stigma of owning one (which I never understood) You can haul a lot of people safely, or you can haul a lot of stuff under cover. I've got an old VW, and while it can only carry 4 (slowly and not particularly safely ) we once slept 4 adults and 3 dogs (2 of them large) with all our gear, then woke up and drove to the beach.


----------



## April (Apr 21, 2010)

The new dodge caravans as well as my
Jeep patriot have the DVD screen. USB port, on board Bluetooth to listen to your iPhone music etc etc. lots if features. Heated seats, heated mirrors, etc
Etc. 
the seats also fold down into the floor on the caravan so you have
A
Big empty cargo space. No dragging heavy seats in and out. 
I
Believe they are no
Longer popular as
Most adults grew up in the minivan era so now want SUV. Can't have the same as the parents had..but still practical for
Loading and unloading kids, cargo ,'tools, etc
Etc.


----------



## kacairns (Apr 10, 2012)

Minivans are cool, toyota has a sweet commercial for their swagger wagon that would make anyone go out and buy one if they could afford it! (Toyota Sienna)

Edit: Heres the video, see owning a mini van isn't "lame"


----------



## spit.fire (Jan 3, 2011)

The van that broke down was an 01 Chrysler town and country and out of all the vehicles I've owned it was my favorite because of the horsepower, how well it towed a trailer and the fact it is awd 


Plan for it is to build a new motor and put it back on the road

I love the stow and go seating on this one because I can pack a stroller, diaper back and a lot more and it all fits nicely in the floor compartments so the van always looks clean and uncluttered inside


----------

